#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد پاور تلوزیون su-4985 suniya

## shahin0012

با عرض ادب و احترام خدمت همکاران عزیز.<br>برد پاور مخصوص تلوزیون سونیا su-4958 لازم است اگر عزیزان موجود دارند قیمت اعلام بفرمایند.در صورت موجود بودن برد اوراق نیز اعلام بفرمایید.

----------

*shirmardi*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام دوست عزیز. خیر موجود ندارم. شرمنده

----------

*amirmorady*

----------

